# Photoshoot with Silke (forest)



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Those are awesome! =]


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Great pics! There's so many nice shots!


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

That is one pretty pony! Beautiful pictures <3


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

great pics! your pony is very photogenic


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

........


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

Just beautiful pictures... may I ask what camera you are using?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just when I didn't think it could go higher... 
amazing. Especially when I kept my mouth shut about.. nevermind. Not getting petty.
I do hope you come back here and apologize, Brandon.



To the OP, those photos are stunning! This is one of the few times I will ever say this on the forum, but those rearing pictures are neat. You are lovely and balanced, not pulling on the reins one bit (yay!) your pony is nicely balanced and tucking her (I hope? I'm sorry if not!) legs in nicely, not relying on them for balance. 
The scenery is just gorgeous and the photographer really captured your bond with this lovely pony. Way to go!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Fabulous shots. I love 8th and 11th down from the top and the one were you are both looking across the pond is really sweet. Nice job


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh that is bs, I get a warning AND my post was deleted.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awsome shots! And gorgeous pony!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful pictures and a gorgeus pony! I can't believe you can stay on bareback rearing! haha! I could never do that!!! (Jealous!!)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

shmurmer4 said:


> Oh that is bs, I get a warning AND my post was deleted.


EXCUSE me?! You insult the OP _and _you are complaining that _you_ were wronged? Wow. Just wow.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, amazing! I love how in control and calm your pony looks  I am very impresed at your riding ability, I don't think I could stay on bareback for a rear!

I love seeing yoour pictures, you are an amazing trainer! Ignore the rude posters, you are really good at what you do and should be proud


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Wow, amazing! I love how in control and calm your pony looks  I am very impresed at your riding ability, I don't think I could stay on bareback for a rear!
> 
> I love seeing yoour pictures, you are an amazing trainer! Ignore the rude posters, you are really good at what you do and should be proud


Pretty sure there was only one rude poster - just saying.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay then, ignore the rude poster. Beter now?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I want that pony!!

Beautiful, beautiful


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> EXCUSE me?! You insult the OP _and _you are complaining that _you_ were wronged? Wow. Just wow.


 
Just ignore him and his huge *** ego.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tennessee said:


> Just ignore him and his huge *** ego.


Am doing so now. I just got some bad news.. needed somewhere to vent it. *sigh* all good now.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good think I was too late to see his post.. I have a feeling from the sound of it, that it was nasty and uncalled for. Correct? Why can't people just get along and handle everything maturely? Seriously. We are all human beings, right? (Well, maybe except for Spyder, lol


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are great shots. Your horse and you are both beautiful 

Those shots would make wonderful stock photography for fantasy digital artists!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Just ignore him and his huge *** ego.



Yeah i hate it too.

ANYWAYS! Nikki, your ponys so cute!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's beautiful!  Nice pics too


----------

